# Early (WWI) Mauser Gew 98 action strength?



## returntoarchery (Nov 26, 2008)

I was emailing my wife's uncle who is a gunsmith, now retired, living on the west coast about my custom mauser project based on a J.P. Sauer & Sohn, Suhl 1915 Gew 98 Mauser. One of the comments he made was it was his feeling that the early 98 actions were not suited for high pressure cartridges like the .270 Winchester and recommended I choose a low pressure cartridge like the 7x57 Mauser. 

For my own education, I've asked why he felt this way but while I await for his reply I thought I'd ask here as well. Anybody have any thoughts regarding suitability of the early 98 actions for high pressure cartridges.


----------



## Clemson (Nov 26, 2008)

Most Model 98 actions are good for higher pressure cartridges.   One exception would be small ring 98's with large ring threads.  These actions are very thin in the front ring (.050"), and they are not suitable for high pressure cartridges.  Some 98's are also soft.  They can all be re-heat treated, and that is not a bad idea at all.  Cost is around $75 to carburize an action, and that pretty much removes any doubt.  Soft actions tend to set back when using high pressure cartridges.

Clemson


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Clemson.

My thankfully is a Large Ring. As for being a soft one that I don't know. One thing though is when I lock down the bolt on an empty chamber there is only the very slightest almost imperceivable play in the bolt.


----------



## Clemson (Nov 26, 2008)

Mausers are notoriously sloppy in bolt fit, particularly when the bolt is drawn to the rear.  That is just the design, and it is not indicative of a problem.  If the gun does not have excessive headspace with the original barrel on it, the lugs are not likely set back, and you can use the action with reasonable precautions for a custom.  The actions of that era are beautifully made.  I just finished up a 25-06 on a 1916 Amberg that made up into a wonderful rifle.  One note:  If that GEW is in original condition, you could be screwing up a $600 rifle to make a $300 sporter.  If it has already been altered, go for it!

Clemson


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 26, 2008)

Clemson said:


> One note:  If that GEW is in original condition, you could be screwing up a $600 rifle to make a $300 sporter.  If it has already been altered, go for it!
> 
> Clemson



No worries here. It's a non-matching previously stock sporterized rifle. Only matching numbers are the receiver and barrel. The bolt is a replacement but is period correct, via proof marks, Amberg. I assume it was a field rebuild prior to the stock sporterization. The action was unaltered, i.e., no drill holes, etc., which is what I was looking for. The barrel is a rusty pit bucket so no loss there either.


----------

